
Snapping a photo impairs our ability to remember the subject - dsr12
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2018/06/01/snapping-a-photo-impairs-our-ability-to-remember-the-subject-and-scientists-cant-figure-out-why/
======
navjack27
Okay sure. Someone recreate and test this hypothesis please. My Google photos
is filled with pictures of crap to remember BECAUSE my ADHD impairs my memory.

------
KhayriRRW
Aren't photographs used to visually remember its subjects in the first place?

~ Khayri R.R. Woulfe

